# chainsaw info



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am looking for any info about skil (skilsaw) and montgomery wards power craft chainsaws, any info would be apreciated.

Thanks,
Pioneer 1074:wave:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You can google it - try contacting this guy, perhaps he can help: http://vintagechainsawcollection.blogspot.com/p/personal-chainsaw-list.html


----------



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks but only saw 1 model of chainsaw I currently own on his webpage


----------



## Machold (Nov 16, 2009)

Besides googling, have you looked at http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9
and
http://www.treeworld.info/f40/ ?


----------



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

didn't know about those sites, thanks.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

pioneer 1074 said:


> didn't know about those sites, thanks.


Yep i could of told you of them sites if i check this site more often  i just do not get around here  that much


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Lawnmowertech said:


> Yep i could of told you of them sites if i check this site more often  i just do not get around here that much


Calvin, you should stop by more often, we can always use your input. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

Machold said:


> Besides googling, have you looked at http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9
> and
> http://www.treeworld.info/f40/ ?


I really enjoy the foresty and logging on the arborist site.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

parttime said:


> I really enjoy the foresty and logging on the arborist site.


Yep i think i may of saw you on there a time or two


----------

